# Suunto Core vs Casio Pathfinder



## jeepcoma

Hello all, long time lurker first time poster. As the enablers of my obsessive-compulsive hobby and cause of my current predicament, I plea to you for assistance! After lots and lots of reading, I seem to have narrowed things down to two options: the Suunto Core All-Black (Military) vs the Pathfinder PRW5100G-4. Both are available for about the same price (~$270 for the Core via REI, $275 for the 5100 via Amazon), but I'm also open to other models around this price point. Core and ProTrek seem to be the most popular though so that's just what I've been exposed to. Some of the G-Shocks are OK, but not really what I'm looking for (hold your horses Mud- and Frog-men fanatics, they're not for me).

First some background. My main watch for many years has been a Jeep-branded chronograph, that I've been real happy with. Easy to read, love the color, built like a tank, very heavy, and looks great. Good size, not too big. All stainless construction. Color is a bit hard to capture, the face is blue and the mineral crystal throws off a blue reflection as well, but here it is on my small wrists:



It's model number JP61B and it's a UK product if anyone wanted to look it up.

It wears everywhere: hiking (climbing Mt Washington being the highest it's been), sailing, skiing, kayaking, hunting, beach, pool, snow, gym, even dressy occasions. Recently though the battery died so I took it to a jeweler to replace. About a week after, the second hand stopped working (it's frozen on 30 seconds). Still tells time just fine, but a chronograph without a second hand is like a car without wheels. So, I've been looking around for a replacement. It should do all that my old watch did as far as wear-ability and durability, though obviously the feature set will be different. And the real hard part.... I only want ONE watch. (I have a Movado for the real dressy occasions)

I like the idea of an ABC watch since my wife and I do lots of out-door activities, though I must say we've been getting along fine without a digital compass, storm warning alarm, sunrise/sunset times, altitude logs, or other high-tech gizmos. So I think I need to preface this by saying I don't really _need_ any of these features in a watch. I'll follow that up by saying I like to keep my stuff for as long as possible (which points me to the ProTrek) and I'm also a big nerd and gadget guy (which points me to the Core).

I read from another member on here (Q6 maybe? Sorry but I don't want to misattribute and I've been doing a _lot_ of reading so it's all blurring together) that the ProTrek is first-and-foremost a watch, which has some ABC features built in, and Suunto makes first and foremost a measuring instrument, with some watch features built in. Trouble is, I haven't been able to decide whether I want to replace my current watch (which is certainly just a watch) with another watch (ProTrek) or a gadget (Core).... so I'm helping you can help show me the way (and remember, buying both is NOT an option... yet).

ProTrek Pros and Cons








PROS

I really like the analog. This is clearly a watch first, and I'm impressed with the functionality of the ABC functions using the second hand. Really cool. Analog seems to make up for the less sophisticated ABC functions, like big trend graphs and advanced logging and resolution that the Core has.

Multiple straps is neat. From what I can gather, the black strap is synthetic leather and the orange is resin? For you owners, could you tell me is that true? How do they wear in the water, does the leather get soggy and gross? Is the black the good option for "dress" and the orange for "sport"?

Color scheme is growing on me, though it doesn't really match anything I own or wear. Not sure how dressy I can get away with.

Tough solar and tough movement is nice. I don't have to worry about it working. I had enough cheap watches in my youth to develop a passionate hatred towards second hands that don't line up with the markers. And bad experiences with changing batteries. Pick it up and you know the time is right and working.

Made in Japan (vs made in China for the Core)

Seems a bit more unique and "exclusive" (not that I care that much, but everyone seems to have a Core or X-Lander)

CONS

Hate the time zones on the bezel. While the 5100 is much "cleaner" than all other ProTreks, it's still pretty busy.

Bulky and thick? I haven't seem them in person so it's hard to get a real clear picture. I was able to try the Core in at a store and that was pretty good, thin and not too large. If anyone has both models, some comparison shots would be great!

Durability: not worried about the movement, but the casing and "mineral" bezel has me a bit worried about how this will hold up over 10 years (or longer). This seems to be the case with the Core too. (I'd really love the Black Titan version of the 5100 but that is sadly out of my price range, unless someone wants to sell cheap!)

Suunto Core All Black








PROS

VERY slick looking. Ultra clean. Love it. No fuss, no muss. The negative display is, without a doubt, wicked.

My mother-in-law emigrated from Finland. Bonus points. (matches the Sako rifle too!)

Matches my black motif at work and other things I have (my Movado is all black) and goes with anything. Darth Vader watch.

Seemed pretty comfortable to wear, at least in the store.

Gadgets galore. The storm warning I have to admit does sound pretty nice, useful for sailing and kayaking. Though I'm not sure I wouldn't just not check the ProTrek every so often, especially if I'm already wary about the weather (and I've never needed one before). Ability to set altimeter lock is nice for use on sea, though I'm not sure how much of a con this is for the ProTrek not having the feature (real world experience seems to say it doesn't matter, perhaps because of the decreased resolution of the ProTrek?)

Accurate, by all accounts. More accurate than I'd need, but probably fun for skiing and hiking and such with the superior resolution and update speeds.

CONS

Easily damaged, by many accounts. Plastic bezel felt cheap.

Have to change battery. Not a huge con, but compared to solar, I'd rather not have to.

Made in China. Though quality seems to have been improved since initial release. Still, would have preferred Made in Finland.

"Old" technology (AFAIK there has not been any upgrading to the Core line other than fixing some initial release bugs). Nothing wrong with that, but if the point is to have a cool gadget I will be compelled to feel bad about my purchase if an improved model is released shortly after.

There appear to be two versions, the "All Black" and the "Military". I've read they are the same, but they do carry a different number and page on Amazon. 
Military:


*ASIN:* B001DCEKXM 
 All Black:


*ASIN:* B0013NAH7O 
I've heard reference to metal vs plastic bezel, not sure if there's any truth to that. The one I saw in the store was definitely a plastic bezel. Felt way cheezier than the metal X-Lander Military.

So I think what it's coming down to in my mind is, do I want a classic analog look or sleek Darth Vadar, (which I can't decide yet), and which will hold up best over the long haul, say 10 years (this could be the deciding factor)? How long can ProTreks really last? A good analog seems like it should last forever, especially with all the "tough" marketing. There are definite pros and cons to each, and honestly I think I'll probably be happy with whatever I end up with. But I still like to feel that I made the best, most informed choice possible, and getting there is half the fun. I do like that I have both REI and EMS in town that both carry the Core, and I was able to try it out. I don't like not being able to see the 5100 in person. Given the generous return policies of REI, and I'm a member, I may just go and buy it to give it a trial and see if it suits me or not. Have a big hike this weekend and a trip out to Chicago for business so it'll be a good demo of some of the things I'll end up using it for.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jeepcoma

Stunning response! Lots of reads though so I'm guessing there may be other people who are on the fence just as I am. I haven't seen any other direct comparison either so hopefully my mini-review will help some of you out (or at least be an interesting read for the rest of you with some product-shot eye candy!).
I went to my local Eastern Mountain Sports and explained my dilemma. They had the Core Black in stock and a good return policy, so they assured me I was free to try it out and return it undamaged for a full refund. Sounds pretty good, so I whipped out my plastic and brought it home. Setup was very easy (helped that I'd been playing with the online demo and read through the manual a few times). There is a weather station literally right down the street from me so setting Alt and calibrating Baro was a piece of cake. Quick search for my declination and the bottle-top calibration for the compass I learned from here (sorry I forget who) and I was all set.

First things first, SN 148xxxx, SW 1.2.2, HW 3A.


This thing is scary accurate. Very, very impressive. If I needed a precision instrument on my person at all times, there's no doubt this would be it. Amazing technology in such a small package. The auto-switching algorithm works very well. I live at the top of a small hill, and by the time I drove my truck out to the main road and got to the bottom it had properly picked up the change, adjusted modes, and then stayed in Alt for my trip. Really cool to see how accurate it is going up and down known hills. Upon returning home, it switched back to Baro and was still spot on.


Sunrise/set was pretty close, closest city to me was Boston and it's close enough (though really, no better than my brain).


Baro/Alt is really quite impressive. Alt had the resolution to track walking up and down stairs, the storm alarm was spot on (though annoying as it woke me up twice last night before I turned it off), temperature compensation was perfect (tested from my cold ~59*F bedroom all the way up to a hot shower after the gym ~100*F).

Things I didn't like:

Overall build. I don't want to say it felt cheap, it just didn't feel, well, "solid" I guess is how I would describe it. Given that it's a precision instrument it's no surprise, but I was constantly worried about damage. The materials, feel, and plastic bezel do not inspire confidence that it would stand up for the long haul. I'm also used to how a heavy stainless diver's-style watch feels so I'm sure that had something to do with it, but this is not the kind of watch I would just strap on, forget it's there, and not worry about it.

Timer/Alarm. Just horrible. If using the timer, you'd better have in the back of your mind roughly when you should start listening for it because it's very weak, very wimpy, and very short. A few pathetic beeps come out and then that's IT!! It doesn't repeat until you dismiss the alarm, it doesn't count up to show you elapsed time from the alarm, it just gives up. Very, very lame. No excuse for this kind of performance in a measurement instrument of this caliber.

Buttons. Look pretty good, like the material and texture, but somewhat hard to press. Partly because my wrist is small, the effort to push a button slides the watch against my skin until it bunched up. Strap was pretty good though, nice rubber and was comfortable and stretched just enough for a good fit. I liked the nub on the keeper, how it locked into the slot to keep it from slipping back downwards.

Visibility/Backlighting. Being a negative display, you should know that it won't "pop" except under the right circumstances. Which is ok, it's the price you pay for great looks and superb visibility in the bright sun. It really looks great during the day, but that's about it. Visibility is generally poor, and I had some problems with the backlight as well. It seemed to be temperature related, but it would "bleed through" areas that are supposed to be blacked out, making it impossible to read what was going on (see pics below). It was definitely contrast related, but I ended up leaving mine at 2 (up from the default 1), so it's not like I was going nuts. To be fair though, it was only a problem with the small icons like the trend indicator and outside markers; the time was always readable. I also don't like the combination of the digital display mixed with some printed info (the time/alt&baro/comp really).

On to some nicer product shots!

Pic this morning after a storm ran through overnight. Room temp is spot on, as is the pressure reading


Here's a more realistic idea of "human" readability, with natural light.


Here's what the backlight looked light, when it was giving me problems. Note especially the upper cluster of symbols and the illuminated outer markers. Waking up in the middle of the night to check the time, this is what you're greeted with.


It's also very glare-y. It's not easy to get a quick glance, it takes a bit of wrist movement to see all the details and find the "sweet spot". This did not bother me, but is important to note. Especially if you rely on the timer or indicators that are not dead-center, it takes a moment of "hunting". May go away with practice, and certainly it's very good in bright sun.


Boy does it look good when you find that sweet spot though. As a watch, you won't mind the visibility problems at all. As a precision measuring instrument, it is a problem. So it depends on your intended use.


After wearing for only a few hours, I quickly realized this wasn't the watch for me. Sure, the accuracy was amazing, the looks were great, but I just didn't click with it. I did not see it as my only watch, always scared about damage. And truthfully I didn't need most of the features the watch had to offer. Having a measuring device strapped to my wrist convinced me that I really needed a watch first and foremost. The gadget was cool, but really, I know when sunset is. I can see a storm coming. I've never logged my altitude before and I don't really care about replaying my hike. The storm alarm is the legitimate useful feature I do like, I see it as very helpful for those times out on the sailboat where a storm can creep up on you (and you need to plan time to get to safety). But I've survived without it my whole life, after all my brain is the number one instrument I need to be in working order when I'm outdoors; it does altitude, compass, sunrise/sunset, and so much more (you really have to read the manual though!).

So I got myself the PRW5100. Here it is, straight out of the box. Haven't even set the time zone. It has not been synched since September, battery is M.


Oddly the sticker on the box said PRW1500G-4. :-s







And for some natural light visibility shots.








More impressions later, but so far it's great. Great, tough watch with some nifty added features. Just what I needed. It's striking in person, I was worried about the colors but they look great. Even my wife said it looked nicer than the core (and she liked how clean that looked). Without a doubt, I found my keeper.


----------



## brvheart

love pics and the info! Thank you for taking the time to post in there. I know a lot have read/looked and no replies - however dont let that kill it for you. It is appreciated. 

I want a core now that I have a number of pathy's including the heart of darkness


----------



## timothy.r.fry

I just got my all black core in the mail yesterday and wore it, set it up, etc. It certainly is an instrument on your wrist. But I wasn't sold completely so I ordered the 5100g from Amazon last night and it will be in sometime next week. I'm only going to be keeping one so I am going to have to make a decision btw the core and the 5100g. 

I found the core to be extremely comfortable on my 7" wrist and I love the soft feel of the resin band. I am a little concerned about the comfort of the 5100g and the faux leather strap. The second orange strap will probably never grace my wrist.

The accuracy of the core's baro is incredible but as my wife said, "with all the iOS devices we have in this house, you can look up the baro pressure and weather in a matter of seconds." True, but not nearly as fun.  I am curious, Jeepcoma, about the accuracy of the baro on the 5100g.

One think i didn't like about the core is that to switch btw baro and alti you had to go to the menu to switch the profile. That has its advantages for accuracy and baro/alti lock but it is rather inconvenient. I could leave it on auto but that supposedly is harder on battery life and can affect accuracy.

UPDATE: _after playing around with the core some more, I discovered that while in alit/baro mode, you can hold in the bottom left (view) button for 2-3 seconds (not sure how long) and it will take you right to the alti/baro settings without having to scroll through the other menus. This makes switching profiles and adjusting the reference altitude or baro pressure much more convenient._

The graphs on the core are way cool but again, I can look those up online in a matter of seconds so is it really necessary? No, not for me. Is it cool? Absolutely!

I, too, am not thrilled about having to change thecore's batteries each year and I already found myself trying to limit using it to it's full potential just to save battery life. Not having to worry about battery life on the 5100g is definitely a big plus.

I am not a climber or hiker. I live in the flat midwest so an altimeter is of no use to me. That being said, if I do happen to have one (which both watches do), I want it to work properly and be accurate (i tend to be a little OCD about stuff like that.) I also hate watches on which the hands don't line up with the markers. How is the 5100g hand alignment? Do the hands interfere with seeing the LCD display? I can see that being a slight problem.

Any further thoughts you have regarding the comparison of the core and 5100g would be much appreciated. I am mostly concerned about wrist comfort, style (the sleekness of the core is cool) and functionality.


----------



## SSingh1975

The sad thing with the Core is the build quality varies among the various models.

The now extinct Steel and the popular Alu have better build (incl button presses) than the entry level Cores (thus the price variance from $200-$500).

The neg display on the Core is no better/worse than Casios (or any neg display watch). I have several neg display GShocks and a Core and I can tell ya they are all the same.

If you had gotten the positive display Core, you'd have discovered that has probably the BEST digi screen on any watch. IMO, the Core is more more dressier (if you put it on leather strap).

If your ABC needs are somewhat secondary, casual and you looking for a more everyday watch, then Casio is the way to go, especially with Solar.

But when it comes to practical outdoor functionality (with a complex data set), the Core's (and Suunto) is in a class of its own. Casio's ABC is mere a novelty.

For all my camping/hiking trips, I only wear my Vector (or Core). In fact, I hardly wear my PAG80 nowadays.

But congrats either way. Can't really go wrong either .


----------



## brvheart

I was all about the core until I saw this...

Suunto Ambit - YouTube

I will now have this watch - make it Solar and I will call it the PERFECT watch. 50hr battery is for the birds, however it is the closet to perfection that we have now so why not? I was on the fence until I saw Inversion Display - are you kidding me??? A watch that I can switch at will between positive/negative display????

It is calling me...


----------



## jeepcoma

timothy.r.fry said:


> I just got my all black core in the mail yesterday and wore it, set it up, etc. It certainly is an instrument on your wrist. But I wasn't sold completely so I ordered the 5100g from Amazon last night and it will be in sometime next week. I'm only going to be keeping one so I am going to have to make a decision btw the core and the 5100g.


Your story is identical to mine. I hope my info helps you make up your mind. Being able to demo the Core was the next best thing to being able to demo both, because I knew both were excellent for their purpose, I just couldn't figure out if I wanted a tool (the 5100) or an instrument (the Core). As soon as I put the Core on and walked out the store, I knew it wasn't for me (at least, not at that price, and not as an only watch. I would be quite pleased picking up a used model for 1/3 the cost of MSRP).



timothy.r.fry said:


> I found the core to be extremely comfortable on my 7" wrist and I love the soft feel of the resin band. I am a little concerned about the comfort of the 5100g and the faux leather strap. The second orange strap will probably never grace my wrist.


I have tiny wrists (I use the second hole on both the Core and the 5100 for a snug fit) and I'm finding them both to be equally comfortable. The 5100 definitely protrudes much more, as a result of the strap-under-body design, though it could be changed if you needed a slimmer profile (the casings appeared to be about the same thickness). I may give the elastic strap some wrist-time this summer, just to see. Nice to have the option anyway.



timothy.r.fry said:


> The accuracy of the core's baro is incredible but as my wife said, "with all the iOS devices we have in this house, you can look up the baro pressure and weather in a matter of seconds." True, but not nearly as fun.  I am curious, Jeepcoma, about the accuracy of the baro on the 5100g.


After a short demo today, it appears the 5100 is just as accurate as the Core. Amazing. I set my reference altitude, magnetic declination, did all the calibration, and both are quite accurate in every measurement (the Core is more precise in altitude, but more on that later).

Compass. They were spot on, but I knocked the Core a bit before the shot and it's not quite level. Casio lists something like +- 10 deg in the compass, I would go so far to say it's really +-1 degree in controlled environment with the watch perfectly level. In practice that's tough to do, a slight rotation in your wrist easily makes up the 20 degree margin of error Casio states. Basically, the limiting factor in accuracy is the user who is wearing it in the real world (which I found to be true for the Core as well). Still, plenty good for field use. Take it off if you need more consistent results.


Barometer/Thermometer. Odd that the 5100 shows more sig figs in temp than the Core. The Core ticked up a degree to 64*F a second after I took this shot. Well within rounding error, and I'm also not sure if the 5100 had fully cooled after I took it off my wrist. The wall thermometer showed 63. Pretty good consistency in the Thermo. the 5100 definitely takes a bit longer to change temps than the Core.

Baro readings are as follows. Both watches were calibrated in the morning and ref altitude set. The 5100 allows changes of 20 feet for altitude, the Core is 2 or 3 I think from memory. 
Weather station: 29.38 inHg
5100: 29.30
Core: 29.45



Into the freezer for 40 minutes they go!


Fresh out of the freezer the Core was showing 0*F and the 5100 was below bounds so displayed nothing. The above shot is several minutes later. Note the 5100 is up to a higher temp much quicker, making me think it never quite got as cold as the Core. So how is the temperature compensation you ask? Impressive!

Weather station: 29.40
5100: 29.35. Altitude was -60 ft from the calibrated reference point. OK with me as there is no Alt lock.
Core: 29.43

They've been warming while I type all this and the only change is the Core is up to 29.46. Weather station reports the same. Temp is back to 62.4 and 62. Altitude is still at -60 from reference, so it may have drifted. I didn't mention, but the Core was set to altitude lock the whole time.



timothy.r.fry said:


> One think i didn't like about the core is that to switch btw baro and alti you had to go to the menu to switch the profile. That has its advantages for accuracy and baro/alti lock but it is rather inconvenient. I could leave it on auto but that supposedly is harder on battery life and can affect accuracy.


I agree, the Core menu was easy to use and intuitive but could easily stand for some improvement. For example, when I'm in Alt/Baro mode, when I go in to the menu it should default to the relevant section to make changes. But instead you have to go through the same screen every time. Layout and the menu org could easily be improved since it's just digital software. I don't think the auto mode affects battery life, and I found it to be very good at choosing correctly. The only time I would _need to _fix it to Baro would be out on the ocean most likely. Not saying I wouldn't fix it under other conditions, but don't think it's really required.



timothy.r.fry said:


> The graphs on the core are way cool but again, I can look those up online in a matter of seconds so is it really necessary? No, not for me. Is it cool? Absolutely!


In a way, I find the graphs on the 5100 to be just as functional telling me what I _need_ to know: rapid drops in pressure. The analog view of this is just great as well, and having the graph show in the main time mode is a great option. If resolution is your main concern, the Core obviously blows it away, but for field use I find them equal (better for the 5100 if you've got lume on the second hand).

OK I had more typed up but my browser crashed before saving so I'll have to post again another time, since I don't feel like typing it all again.


----------



## cal..45

brvheart said:


> I was all about the core until I saw this...
> 
> Suunto Ambit - YouTube
> 
> I will now have this watch - make it Solar and I will call it the PERFECT watch. 50hr battery is for the birds


Make it solar and the battery will *maybe* last 5 hours :roll::roll::roll:

I really wonder if people will ever going to understand, that solar is *THE* worst direction a *fully featured* ABC (not even to speak of GPS) can take - at least in this age and state of solar technology.

cheers


----------



## brvheart

cal..45 said:


> Make it solar and the battery will *maybe* last 5 hours :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> I really wonder if people will ever going to understand, that solar is *THE* worst direction a *fully featured* ABC (not even to speak of GPS) can take - at least in this age and state of solar technology.
> 
> cheers


Disagree - make it both - Solar should be constantly charging it. 50 hours is not near enough esp if you are on an expedition where power is scarce. This is where Solar would benefit. And from what I read it will not sync the time from the GPS which is another fatal flaw with it. Give me a battery that last longer than the 50 hours - 2 years and I will accept that, but to have an outstanding tool suck as this and not be able to engineer it to be powered sufficiently is disappointing. At least it is to me.

I will still buy one to feed my addiction though....even with it's flaws.


----------



## nerron

Solar battery is the best decision for ABC watch. Once when you open to change battery can never be sealed in the same way like the factory's way. PRW 5100 is more beautiful than Sunnto. The presence of arrows turn PRW 5100 in "watch", not "device" for measurement of something. PRW is relatively accurate and is the best decision, for me of course. This is what I think for this two watches.


----------



## cal..45

brvheart said:


> Disagree - make it both - Solar should be constantly charging it. 50 hours is not near enough esp if you are on an expedition where power is scarce. This is where Solar would benefit. And from what I read it will not sync the time from the GPS which is another fatal flaw with it. Give me a battery that last longer than the 50 hours - 2 years and I will accept that, but to have an outstanding tool suck as this and not be able to engineer it to be powered sufficiently is disappointing. At least it is to me.


If you show me how to recharge something that drains 100times faster the power, I will nominate you right away for the nobel prize in physics. If a 500mah high-power Lithium-Ion accumulator drops dead in 50hours, how long do you think will a 18mah solar battery last? Even a simple G-Shock needs at minimum one week in sunny weather to fully recharge a drained solar battery and the required power of such a watch is next to nothing, compared to a power sucking beast like the Suunto Ambit.



nerron said:


> Solar battery is the best decision for ABC watch. Once when you open to change battery can never be sealed in the same way like the factory's way.


I'm sure you are a top expert for ABC watches and you certainly never heard of urban legends. A battery change on a battery hatched ABC watch is as easy as pie and also 100% safe. The PRW1500 is a gadget timepiece with only very limited and basic ABC functionality. There is a reason why Suunto and other brands of fully featured, highly sophisticated ABC's don't jump on that solar nonsense train and believe it or not - it is NOT because all those other companies are to stupid to build solar watches.

cheers


----------



## brvheart

Cal - you are feeling a bit froggy today eh? Is there not a way to have it constantly charging while there is a light source - as in is there a way to engineer enough to charge it? I am not a recharging expert as you are - esp using big words such as Lithium-Ion Accumulator. I have read many of your post and gained a lot of knowledge from them, however it would be nice if you toned them down a bit and be a little less brash. I mean we all share a common interest and learn from each other - heck I even said not being able to engineer it sufficiently is a tragedy. 


So if you go out on an expedition with NO POWER and dont want to haul sources such as power bricks etc, and plan on being out in the rough for two weeks - you will have a little over 2 days with your tool how the hell is that okay?


----------



## timothy.r.fry

Thanks, jeepcoma for sharing all your comparison efforts. Your result are making me much more comfortable with my current leaning towards the Casio, which will be here tomorrow.

I've always liked solar power and atomic timekeeping! Makes for a no-fuss, accurate watch.

The one thing I'm not crazy about with the Casio is the one-piece band. I may try to find a resin band from a prw-5000 but they are pretty scarce on the Internet. I can find the resin portion sans end caps and wrist cushions but I can't seem to find the complete package.

Thanks for weighing in the discussion, nerron. I agree the 5100 is more watch than device and watch will likely be it's primary use on my wrist. The other ABC functions are just toys for me. I'm a gadget junkie.


----------



## gaijin

timothy.r.fry said:


> The one thing I'm not crazy about with the Casio is the one-piece band. I may try to find a resin band from a prw-5000 but they are pretty scarce on the Internet. I can find the resin portion sans end caps and wrist cushions but I can't seem to find the complete package.


If you simply remove the band adapters and the wrist cushion "wings" you can use just about any 22mm strap.

Here's my PRW5100 on a 22mm Di-Modell Chronissimo:










On the back of the strap it says, "Waterproof" which we can take as we will, but it definitely has survived prolonged exposure to water with no problems at all. ;-)

HTH


----------



## timothy.r.fry

gaijin said:


> If you simply remove the band adapters and the wrist cushion "wings" you can use just about any 22mm strap.HTH


That seems to work well. I like how it lowers the profile of the watch since it is not sitting on top of the one-piece band.

I usually prefer metal or resin bands so I will likely look for a 22mm resin band that might fit the bill. I'm usually pretty OCD about the band matching the brand of the watch, too, and I really like the little end caps that Casio put on the resin band of the prw-5000. To me, that adds to the over all look of the watch. I'll probably keep hunting for a prw-5000 band but it is good to know that most 22mm bands would fit the watch. I may call Casio directly to see what they can do.

On that note....if anyone has the resin band from the prw-5000 or prw-5100 that they want to part with, shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## OoE

Here we go...


----------



## cal..45

brvheart,

Just use your common sense and don't wish for things not possible (yet) in this state of current solar technology (which is very, very insufficient) as I wrote above. You simply can't create enough power for a watch that drains this power 100times faster than it can recharge. If you don't understand this, try to fill up a bathtub with small waterbottles while outward flow. So the answer is a simple NO, it is not possible. 

If you are outdoors you can't expect to make it for two weeks with a(ny) GPS watch, rather than two days, unless you have either a laptop with you or a dedicated outdoor rechargeable solar station or enough spare accumulators. Neither solution is a good one, the first two are too cumbersome and add weigt to your equipment, the third might not even possible in a sealed case that was not build to get opened.

The simple truth is, that no GPS watch is made for long trips, but rather for short occasions, like taking records of your runs for instance. For pure outdoor purposes in the long term you have two choices, get either a solar powered ABC watch with all the limitations and sacrifices or get a nonsolar ABC watch with a dedicated battery hatch that usually runs for a year or even longer, never drops power immediately and a spare cell (CR2032) is replaced in less than one minute. 


cheers


----------



## brvheart

Cal - I did understand exactly what you meant from your first post man. I did not know that it drained 100 times faster than Solar could fill it up - I just plain did not know that. And I agree - not ideal and yes there are ways around it with solar charging stations etc. I guess throwing out wishful thinking is just that wishful thinking. 

I will hopefully see you in my thread that I started in Suunto as you always give good food for thought


----------



## cal..45

Done |>


cheers


----------



## scooby

I think you made a great choice. I have had many Pathfinders, Ghshocks and Suuntos over the years. Like you, I had a hard time warming up to Suunto due to their durability issues and battery changes. My favorite pathfinder has always been the PAW1500. It's just a solid watch and it looks great. My only gripe was the cluttered dial etc. I recently stumbled upon the PRW5100 as well, and I have to say this IS THE Pathfinder for me. Just a solid feeling watch, looks great, and it's the most comfortable one I've had yet. It's not as big as I though it would be either. I have 7in wrists and it fits very well. I'm a huge fan of ana-digi's. The readability at a glance on this watch is just fantastic. I'm a huge fan!


----------



## jeepcoma

Got to use my watch this weekend for a nice 3 hour hike. First impressions are that it's really a fantastic watch and has more than enough ABC functionality for casual use and backup. The barometer and compass are spot on. The altimeter is good, but because there's no lock on it, it tends to drift more and require recalibration. In fairness though, the Core suffers from the same problems when you're doing anything other than sitting in one place (or altitude) and have the alt locked. Since both systems rely on the baro and measure rate of change to determine weather vs altitude difference, the precision seems to (in my limited testing) get washed out. Does that mean it's useless? No, but you can't expect to get GPS level precision, or use it the same way. As always, your brain is the best instrument and if you learn to use the tool properly, you'll have a much better time.

Time for a swim?


Anyway, it seems the inherent accuracy of the barometer is about the same for the ProTrek and the Core, so in the field they are just as capable (though the Core wins hands down for logging and all that). I was at the top of a waterfall and it was stated to have a 40 foot fall. I zeroed the altimeter on the 5100 and sure enough by the time I reached the bottom it was reading 40 feet lower. Would it have mattered to me if it only showed a change of 20 feet? Nope, not at all. In fact it's pretty impressive that it can measure that at all! The Core has a definite advantage in the resolution it reports and the logging speed. A good portion of my hike was over gently rolling ups and downs with differences less than 20 feet (i.e. it was a lot of quick 10 foot down, 10 foot up, etc), so the average altitude change for an hour was around 0. The 5100 could not track this. But, any time it came to a rapid ascent or decent, a quick resetting of the marker would pretty accurately show the difference. This seems to hold in the car as well, I know it's about 80 feet down from my house to the main road and the 5100 consistently shows this.

That said, the drift is annoying, especially since I think it should be easy for Casio to incorporate an altitude lock (though in practice may it's not, but I would assume it's just some adjusting to the programming and adjusting the algorithm). I get some strange results after changes in altitude and weather over time. For example, after I got home today, it settled in to show me at -80 feet below sea level. Not so good. Maybe the lack of a lock is a choice by Casio for the sake of simplicity (and also why they reduced the reported resolution of altitude). In many conditions you're not going to benefit from an altitude lock (for example, my entire hike this weekend) and are going to have to recalibrate and enter in data from known references anyway, so it's no advantage in many field situations (that I would be in anyway, though your mileage may vary). And in those situations where it is useful, it's just another thing I have to tinker with to set. If I'm on the boat, I know I'm at sea level, so I'm not checking altitude anyway. If I get to a camp site or a place where I'm going to stay for a few hours, I know my altitude isn't changing so I don't care if it shows a change of 20 or 40 ft before I set off again (in fact it would make me check the baro to see what the weather is doing!). And then when I know I'm ascending or descending, I care about the relative change over a short period of time, not my absolute alt above sea level. So in conclusion, I do wish it had the alt lock, but even with it there are limitation/complications to learn, so either way it's just a tool that I need to learn how to use properly. If you really need pinpoint precision under all these conditions, there's really no way around it, you'll need a GPS (or more orienteering skills to do lots of measurements). The Core is a step above the 5100, but the fact that the barometer is a direct measurement and the altimeter is calculated means they suffer from the same flaws under anything but stationary conditions.

Compass works very well, plenty accurate on the wrist for quick orienteering, and additional precision by placing it on a good level surface if you need it. Here was a random marker we ran across, I have no idea how accurate it was but agrees pretty well with the watch. And also, my wrist is at a funny angle to get this pic, you'll easily change the reading +- 20* if by moving it away from level.


Thermometer, well you all know the pros and cons about that. One interesting thing is the Core places the sensor underneath the watch, very close to your skin. I imagine this is an attempt to help with consistency in readings, in that your body temperature is (roughly) stable, at least compared to atmosphere, which should keep the sensors in a more narrow operating temperature band as your body acts as a big heat sink. I didn't get sweaty, but I guess there's no worry about the two holes getting blocked by water? The 5100 (and all Pathfinder/ProTreks) has the sensor up and away to a greater extent, but I didn't notice any problems with thermal stability. From reading previous threads on Casio sensor modules, it seemed thermal compensation was a sour point with some modules but the 5214 (possibly the same as the 5114 in the 5000 series) module is _dead on_. From freezing the watch to below the minimum sensor (display) temp, to sticking it in the sun, I only saw a deviation of 0.05 inHg throughout the range. That seems pretty stellar in my opinion since it could have been measuring a real change (I hardly tested in a controlled lab), certainly better than anything I would ever conceivably need in the field. It's not a weather station after all.

Checking in on pressure as it gets toasty in the sun.


104.2* after about an hour through my office's double-panel glass. It went up a bit more before the sun went past my window.


Battery life I am not concerned about at all (nor for the Core really). The watch was in a box for at least 5 months, and arrived with M level. It was then indoors for a full day while overcast outside, then outside for a few hours, and finally an hour of sunlight as the sun was setting below the cloud line (so hardly mid-day sun). I was using the ABC and manual time synch functions pretty heavily the whole time, since I'm playing with it. It never dropped below M the whole time (and two nights of unsuccessful synching so that was at least 12 attempts plus my manual attempts, one of which was successful when I was outside). During my temp test today, after about an hour of early morning sun through double-paned office window, it made it to H level. The only battery saving thing I've done was turn off the auto light, since according to the manual it's pretty power-hungry (though I must have activated it a few dozen times at least when I first took it out, including activating it in each of the ABC modes just to see it work). So in practice, solar power isn't the worst thing to have happen since sliced bread was banned. Neither though is having to replace a battery in a full featured ABC, especially if it's designed for easy replacement. A one-year life is very good IMO for what the tool is, so I don't see this as a con for the Core. I just don't want to have to replace a battery if I don't need to, and the ProTrek is very good in this regard.

Atomic sync works, but not automatic at the moment. I'm an hour south of Boston on the sea coast, so the fact that I can receive the signal at all is pretty good. It hasn't worked yet from inside (it would shift back and forth between "work" and "ready"), but I did get a sync out on my deck last night. I've just left it on my dresser though, I will try another location near the window to see what happens tonight. Without the synch, it seems far less accurate than +-15 sec/month. I'll have to go back and look at my pics since it showed the time after several months of non-calibration but it looked around +30 sec/month.

Hands align perfectly the whole way around. There's also a mode to manually align if required, so even if something were to happen it would not require sending back for repair which is a nice touch (well, unless you really break it of course). Don't forget to register with Casio and you get an extra two years of warranty.

Gaijin, that strap you have is beautiful. I may want to try something like that, I was getting it snagged on my coat since it could get stuck in the gap that the strap causes between the case and my skin. Nothing major, but I did end up velcro-ing my sleeve above the watch so it stayed out (visible in the first pic). All in all though, I'm very happy with this purchase of my watch. It's got great build, great features, I really like the looks (colors are better in person), visibility, lume is excellent. Really outstanding and I look forward to many years from it. I took the Core back today.


----------



## timothy.r.fry

Thanks for the update, jeepcoma. My 5100g arrived today but I am still on the fence. It is beautiful and it definitely has that rugged look, especially with the 1-piece but i'm still not 100% sold.

As far as syncing yours, when I lived in Manchester, NH a few years ago, I could get my g-shock to sync if I left on the window sill of my west-facing window overnight. I never was able to get it to sync manually during the day and if I recall, there were certains times of the year that it would sync better than others.

I didn't find the band of the 5100 to be to comfortable at first. The material is rather stiff and it's thickness keeps the watch a good ways up off the wrist. After wearing it for a few hours, it has gotten more comfortable but if I decide to keep it, I will probably look to replace the strap with 2-piece resin. A genuine casio replacement doesn't seem to be easy to find, though.

It is impossible to use the countdown-timer or stopwatch in the dark b/c the light really only lights up the analog hands. I tried to change the cdt time in the dark and had to use the light from my iPad screen to do it.

The analog hands are spot on with mine as well and I haven't found them to be in the way of the LCD.

I like the fact that you can set a reference for both the baro and the alti. On the core, you can only choose one or the other which has it's advantages and disadvantages. Once I calibrated the baro with wunderground, it has been spot on all day. Baro accuracy isn't really that crucial as all I am going to use is the trending. I think the core does a better job of showing that on the home screen. Right now, the 5100 is only showing two dots in the upper right corner of the graph since the other readings "fell off" cuz they were too low. With the core, you always have a 6 hour trend showing on the home screen which is nice.

The settings on the 5100 are a little easier to navigate and changing the cdt or alarm time is much more accessible as long as it is light. Being able to access any of the functions or return to the home screen with only one button press is an advantage over the Core.

It is clear that the casio is first and formost a watch with ABC functions but from the minimal testing I did today, the abc's function well and seem to be accurate. As will all ABC watches, frequent calibrations are a must since the atmospheric pressuure changes frequently and casio has made the calibrations a breeze.

Since there is no perfect watch, I guess I am going to have to figure out what I can live with and what I can't. If the 5100 had a comfortable resin band, I think this would be an easier desicion.


----------



## timothy.r.fry

Well, I sent the Core back today. It was just too much of an instrument and I am a watch geek who really isn't in need of a field instrument. I'm still not sold on the 5100g (although it is growing on me) so I ordered a G-shock GW3000b since I have always loved G-shocks and really like the look of the GW3000. I really don't need an ABC watch (as my wife keeps reminding me) but I do like having a barometer on my wrist.  What I really want is a tough, solar, atomic gadget that tells time in a cool fashion so let's hope comparing the GW3000 with the 5100g makes this an easy decision....


----------



## bezgeo85

timothy.r.fry said:


> Well, I sent the Core back today. It was just too much of an instrument and I am a watch geek who really isn't in need of a field instrument. I'm still not sold on the 5100g (although it is growing on me) so I ordered a G-shock GW3000b since I have always loved G-shocks and really like the look of the GW3000. I really don't need an ABC watch (as my wife keeps reminding me) but I do like having a barometer on my wrist.  What I really want is a tough, solar, atomic gadget that tells time in a cool fashion so let's hope comparing the GW3000 with the 5100g makes this an easy decision....


solar atomic barometer on your wrist AND MORE current time in all modes ,gshock armor , altimeter(with the known issues), nice baro tendessy arrow display








really like that one


----------



## jeepcoma

timothy.r.fry said:


> I'm still not sold on the 5100g (although it is growing on me) so I ordered a G-shock GW3000b since I have always loved G-shocks and really like the look of the GW3000.


Would be interested to know how you like this compared to the 5100. I looked at it too, and did like the looks. The colors I liked though were extremely expensive, which was a big turnoff. And what really sealed the deal for me against the GW3000 (and the ana/digi variant) was watching some video reviews of it in action. The all-analog display is cool for sure but it's just so _slow!_ Using any of the functions took forever. Not for the impatient! That to me made the analog functions more a novelty (albeit very cool!) than an enhancement (as I see the analog features of the 5100). And, at the same or more price than the 5100, no thanks.


----------



## jeepcoma

I've gotten some wrist time now with my 5100 and am quite happy with my purchase! I managed a synch at home, ironically by moving it away from the window. I just left it on the dresser and was surprised in the morning that it had synched. I'm actually in Chicago right now and I was able to synch in during the day, which is pretty cool. Ironically I find myself spending _more_ time tinkering with the synch feature and testing it out than I ever did setting watches that had no such feature. Maybe when the novelty wears off it will simple vanish into the background and I can enjoy my watch like a normal person without obsessing about when it was last updated. ;-)

Speaking of air travel, it was fun tracking the pressure change in the cabin as we ascended and descended. (showed an altitude of 7700 feet and I believe we cruised at 20,000). The logging features (high, low, ascent, decent), ability to change the recording period (every 2 minutes for 10 hr, or every 5 seconds for 1 hr), and ability to change the pointer scale (you can toggle between 1 tick being 20 ft or 200 ft) gives some added flexibility and, in my opinion, brings the altitude beyond the realm of "nifty add-on but essentially useless" into "definitely useful and not so much rubbish compared to the Core". It seems to deal quite well within the physical constraints of being derived from temp and pressure. As long as you understand the limitations of this design and aren't expecting GPS-grade accuracy, and can live with the 20 foot measurement limit, I say the function is pretty good for what it is and is on about equal footing with the Core. Why you ask?

One big advantage to the 5100 comes from the lumi hands. Though you can't use the LCD, the analog feature and change scale actually does allow you to use the ABC functions in the dark, without having to push the light button all the time (though you still can with the 5100). If you happen to be out in the dark, with no flashlight (or do not want to use it, i.e. stargazing and using the compass to orient), the 5100 is quite usable! I didn't think to try the all-black Core in the moon/starlight but I can't imagine it would be that fun. I can't imagine this is all that useful to most people (including myself), but it's something to consider and nice to know for those that may find it practical or nice to know for an emergency situation. The readability of the 5100 under all conditions just blows away the Core.

Misc. Praises:

Different beep tones for different actions. Nice audible confirmation when you return to home screen, for example. Not really important in the scheme of things, but a nice touch and good attention to detail from Casio when it comes to the user interface/experience. Speaking of which...

...user interface is quite intuitive (though admittedly I'm pretty good with gadgets) and functions and buttons to press are very consistent across modes and seem natural. Only quirk (though it's consistent), is that to adjust certain settings _down_, you press the compass button on the _top _(and vice versa). Trips me up every now and then still. There are quite a lot of functions at your disposal and it would be a complete nightmare if the user interface was all over the place. Great job Casio.

Lume seems very very good, though I have no other models to compare to (only the crappy watches from the past that I owned). If you're out in the sun, and step into the shade, the lume is noticeably visible in daylight. At night it seems to last for a long time but I haven't done any quantitative tests. I hope it doesn't fade too much over the years.

Sleep features work great. Not sure how much battery power the "overnight" light sleep mode actually saves, but it's completely seamless in operation so it's not really relevant. Only thing I need to check (I honestly can't remember) is if it still takes the Baro readings in the 2 hour intervals for the trend graph. I thought it did, but last night it didn't seem to, though I've been going up and down elevators all day here in Chicago so the baro has been pretty useless due to that.

It just looks great. I wasn't sure about the orange but it's great in person and the best at-a-glance visibility from the orange border hands. I find I check the time pretty often just to look at it. And then someone asks me the time as they noticed I checked and I have to admit that I don't really know!

Misc Complaints/Nitpicks:

Wimpy alarm. It's not much better than the Core. Actually, it's not any better at all. Big fail for both.

Can't permanently display the current H:M:S display on the LCD. You can temporarily with the "home screen adjust" feature, but it will dump you back to the home screen after a few minutes. Not really sure why this is. Seems like it would be a natural option to have as a 3rd option for the home screen. You sort of get it with world time mode, but...

...I also wish when in world time mode, you could adjust the second hand to resume sweeping after pointing to the set time zone for a few seconds. Then you would basically have the analog dials tracking your time, and the LCD displaying the time zone time, and it working like a normal watch. It just bugs me sitting the second hand sitting there all the time.

Though I hate it less than I did originally, the time zones on the bezel still annoy me. Especially when it could have the LCD display the three character code when changing modes and keep the second hand ticking.

Watch strap is huge. Should be about an inch shorter. I use either the second or third hole, which makes the end of the strap stick way up and get snagged on sleeves and pockets and things (see some of the wrist shots above) along with the 1-piece strap.


----------



## timothy.r.fry

jeepcoma said:


> Would be interested to know how you like this compared to the 5100.


Well, I've decided to go with the GW3000. I like 5100 but I really am just not a fan of the band and I don't see it being something I would be willing to live with. I was able to track down a replacement resin strap with the end caps and wrist cushions from tiktox.com for about $70 shipped. When I add that to the cost of what I paid for the watch, I would be spending about $120 more for the 5100 than what I paid for the GW3000. For me, it wasn't worth the additional cost. I don't need the ABC features (even though I did enjoy playing with them) so for me, they were just novelties. I also rarely use a stopwatch, countdown timer or even dual-time so given the cheaper price tag, the increased water resistance, and durability, the GW3000 was the most logical choice for me.

As far as the stopwatch, dual-time and alarm on the GW3000, I agree with you. They are not for those who rely on these features regularly as it does take a little while for the hands to get in position when the mode is changed.It is cool to watch the hands whirl around but it is a little annoying to wait to use the features because you are waiting on the watch. It is nice that you can see the dual-time when the watch is in time-keeping mode as long as you can remember what time zone you set it to.  Since I rarely if ever, use the stopwatch or alarm, having to be patient to use these features was not a deal breaker for me. And, I've always had a soft spot for analog watches with multiple complications.

The watch is durable, atomic, solar, beautiful, has decent lume, fits well on my 7" wrist and was cheaper than the 5100 and the Core. With the money I saved, I can buy a handheld altimeter/barometer/compass/thermometer if I ever need one for an outdoor excursion.

Glad you are enjoying the 5100. It is beautiful watch with great features and was hard to return.


----------



## nerron

Dear Cal, the strap on the Pro Trek (and any other watch) was made to wear ON the sleeve in outdoor events. That's why the strap is so "long". SO, when you are in outdoor in the mountains for example you wear it on the sleeve and the sunlight charge the battery ALL of the time. Do you really believe that there are people that have wrist for this strap on the last hole? I do not pretend that I know something about ABC watch. But you are nobody to judge Pro Trek. In each post you say something about Pro Trek and I start to think that you have complexes about this kind of watch. There are enough threads that shows how "durable" is Sunnto. 

P.S. When you wear the watch ON your sleeve, body temperature does not affect on the measurement. Even Sunnto has problems with temperature measurement when there is contact with the wrist!


----------



## jeepcoma

timothy.r.fry said:


> Well, I've decided to go with the GW3000.


I happened to be in Macy's today and they had a GW3000 on display (very little else though). In person it looks amazing, it's really quite striking which neither pictures nor video really conveyed (seems to be a common thing as I've been reading here). They had the GW3000BB-1A on display, which retails for $280. The 5100 through Amazon was $275. I would have gone for the 3000 at $200, but that's not gonna happen. Did you manage any comparison shots while you had them both? I've thought a nice matching orange GW3000 would be a good complement to the 5100 

Maybe not though, I just ordered a GX56-1B for my wife (curse you WUS!), will hopefully get some comparison shots. The 5100 didn't seem too huge on her, so I'm hoping the King (Queen in this case) fits pretty well.

Just to add some more pictures, here's using the timer for perfectly grilled steaks.


----------



## timothy.r.fry

jeepcoma said:


> Did you manage any comparison shots while you had them both?


Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get any comparison photos. I had a crazy busy week. They both actually sit up about the same distance off the wrist due to the fact that the 5100 sits on top of the 1-peice strap. The 5100 has a slightly larger diameter and it sat a little wider on the wrist because of the the "wings" that accommodate the 1-piece strap. The band on the GW3000 was about the same length as the 5100 but I was able to cut the strap on the GW3000 to prevent it from wrapping all the way back around my small wrist. I used my dremel to restore the cut end back to the factory shape and finish (I may take some photos and detail the procedure if I have some time this week and if anyone is interested.) Unfortunately, I doubt the same modification could be made to the strap on the 5100. 

You are correct that the GW3000 look much better in person than in the photos or videos. It it quite stunning on my wrist. I got it for $219 shipped. You can find it for that price here.

Casio G-SHOCK GW3000B-1A Aviator Watch - Marv Golden Pilot Supplies

I actually picked mine up from Princetonwatches.com and then I found this one at marvegolden.com. PW was willing to refund me the difference!

I have found the lume on the GW3000b to be quite good. I give it a good zap before bed (about 30 seconds a few inches away from a light) and I can still see the hands and all the markers at 6am the next morning. That's pretty good lume performance, IMO.

I am quite pleased with my GW3000b.


----------



## jeepcoma

A few teasers...
Under natural (overcast sky through windows) and artificial light.



Total thickness is about the same with the thick one-piece strap on the 5100. GX56 very comfortable since the body hugs your arm very well. No "gap" between the body and your skin either that gets caught in stuff like the 5100 does.


Not a fan of the 1-piece strap. GX56 made in Taiwan. 5100 made in Japan.


My tiny wrist. The GX56 looks big compared to the 5100 when wearing them side by side. Strangely though the GX56 worn by itself looks smaller than the 5100. Off the wrist they appear about the same.


----------



## jeepcoma

I got a bit tired of the one piece band sticking the watch up so high so I ordered a replacement. I could not fit the watch under a buttoned long sleeve shirt so that was the last straw. I went with Crown and Buckle here on WUS and got the "Zulu" two piece strap.






Pretty happy with it so far, the orange is a very very close match and only looks off under certain lighting (fluoro mostly). I like the racing stripe, it's a nice touch.


It lies flat against a surface (good for compass mode and calibration, as well as nightly time synch)&#8230;


...and flush with your wrist.


All in all very comfortable, affordable, and a slimmer package than either of the included straps.


----------



## Sedi

Very nice! Got a similar strap on my PAW-500 - also with the rally stripe :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## jeepcoma

Thought I would add a one-month update. I last synched with the atomic clock on April 1 to do a longer term test of the accuracy of the quartz movement. Not really necessary since that's the point of the atomic sync, but I was just curious how well it did compared to the +- 15s/month spec. With the watch fully charged* from the start and used every day, it's done pretty well. After the end of 4 weeks, it's about 6 seconds fast. Regretfully I didn't think to check how far off it was on day 1 since the synch process itself supposedly has an error of +- 1s. I will try to check it over the next several days with a synch every night so I can see if there's any systematic error detectable.

So, worst case scenario is 8s/mo which I think is decent enough. Before anyone asks, my computer syncs with the program Time-Sync from speed-soft.de ever hour and I forced a manual update prior to the picture. For the purposes of this test, I'm saying it's accurate enough to not worry about.





*Note: I said "fully charged" for a reason. When I first opened the box, I checked how far off the time was vs when it was last synched, and it looked about 30s/mo off (off the top of my head, but it was well outside 15s/mo). But, it was only at "M" power and in standby mode for who knows how long. Lower power levels and standby mode may affect the accuracy. Granted, this wasn't a scientific test (and I have no desire to put my watch in the closet for 6 months to test), but just a quick observation I did in my head when I opened it.


----------



## sidecross

cal..45 said:


> Make it solar and the battery will *maybe* last 5 hours :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> I really wonder if people will ever going to understand, that solar is *THE* worst direction a *fully featured* ABC (not even to speak of GPS) can take - at least in this age and state of solar technology.
> 
> cheers


I totally agree with this statement.

I have the Casio PAW2000 and the Suunto Core and prefer the Suunto over the Casio because of the battery issue.

The Suunto does give notice when battery needs to be replaced and if I was concerned about the battery before an outdoor trip I would put in a tested fresh battery. |>


----------



## KYBlacksmith

I went back and forth on this very issue..I really like the looks of the core but I was afraid it couldent stand up to my needs. Im a pretty hardcoor outdoorsman..Then Im also a farmer(broke one watch giving a goat an injection of meds she didnt want once)..I may well end up under water or in the water for most of the day(or night)..Plastic crystals dont cut in when your busting brush after a pack of hounds either..No watch on earth will stand up to what goes on in our shop so they all come off in there..
I do honestly try to take care of my watches but they all end up enduring my activites at one time or another..I end up ordering a pathfinder for the extra durability..Time will tell.


----------



## sidecross

KYBlacksmith said:


> I went back and forth on this very issue..I really like the looks of the core but I was afraid it couldent stand up to my needs. Im a pretty hardcoor outdoorsman..Then Im also a farmer(broke one watch giving a goat an injection of meds she didnt want once)..I may well end up under water or in the water for most of the day(or night)..Plastic crystals dont cut in when your busting brush after a pack of hounds either..No watch on earth will stand up to what goes on in our shop so they all come off in there..
> I do honestly try to take care of my watches but they all end up enduring my activites at one time or another..I end up ordering a pathfinder for the extra durability..Time will tell.


I wish both Suunto and Casio provide sapphire crystals as an option on their watches! |>


----------



## Zettler

First post.

Years ago I had a Vector and loved it. However, it disappeared and I have missed it greatly. Then a week ago a deal for a Core came up at Buy.com and I ordered one for around $170. It seemed like a no-brainer as Suunto is a good brand...

Then after I pulled the trigger (had to move fast to buy it) I started reading additional input about quality issues and the like. This gave me pause...

I had bought my Vector rather cheaply and this seemed like a good deal too. However, I am tough on my gear as I hunt and fish year round ( in season) and became extremely concerned over this purchase. Now, after reading this thread with excellent input I am leaning towards returning the watch.

I had no idea Suunto had lower tier watches and thought all were pretty good quality. Not sure what I am actually asking here but would appreciate thoughts, input and even questions about my tentative decision(s) and what road I should take...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sedi

Zettler said:


> First post.
> 
> Years ago I had a Vector and loved it. However, it disappeared and I have missed it greatly. Then a week ago a deal for a Core came up at Buy.com and I ordered one for around $170. It seemed like a no-brainer as Suunto is a good brand...
> 
> Then after I pulled the trigger (had to move fast to buy it) I started reading additional input about quality issues and the like. This gave me pause...
> 
> I had bought my Vector rather cheaply and this seemed like a good deal too. However, I am tough on my gear as I hunt and fish year round ( in season) and became extremely concerned over this purchase. Now, after reading this thread with excellent input I am leaning towards returning the watch.
> 
> I had no idea Suunto had lower tier watches and thought all were pretty good quality. Not sure what I am actually asking here but would appreciate thoughts, input and even questions about my tentative decision(s) and what road I should take...
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi and welcome to the forum! To my knowledge only the earlier Core models had some issues - the ones sold now should work flawlessly - and from what I read here on the forum the Suunto customer service is very good. I wouldn't worry if I were you.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## mhammer8

The above poster's right, durability just depends which Core model you get. I got a black orange used from a guy who took it to Afghanistan and beat the crap out of it, but the crystal is fine. It has a lot of gouges and scratches I put in it too, and a lot of the anodized coating is gone off the aluminum bezel. Still, I never worried about it failing. It storm alarm is really useful (and accurate) and I've even used its depth meter for snorkeling etc. Love the Core, I have a ton of G-Shocks too but there's just something different about the Suunto.


----------

